# BOO



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

BOO was my 9yr old son's white's tree frog. After a couple of weeks of illness discovered that he actually had some form of brain damage. He started fitting two days ago and once that started happening we all knew he wasn't going to last much longer. Now have the horrible task of telling my son when he gets back from his holiday with my parents


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

Soryy for your loss

buy him another quickly beofre he gets home and hope he doesnt notice. 

or is honesty the best policy?


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

I've told him, he understood - he's a cool kid. We're gonna leave it a while but I might let him have a leo, he's been after one for ages


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your poor frog, I'm glad your soon wasnt too upset by it.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Boo... its good that he understands.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sorry for your son's loss...


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Boo


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news  
Glad your son was understanding and dealt with it well 8)


----------

